# Hissing Refrigerator after ice pick mishap



## mskincaid (Aug 11, 2013)

I was using an ice pick to clear the chunk of ice in the left of the attached picture.  I got to aggressive with it and pierced a hole in the silver tube behind the ice.  When this happened I heard a hissing sound for about 2 minutes.  What did I do and how can I fix it?  Thanks!


----------



## mskincaid (Aug 11, 2013)

After a little more research it seems my best option is to buy a new fridge .  Anyone have another idea?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 11, 2013)

You killed your coolant line.  This is a common felony in many states.  

Most refrig guys will tell you to replace the unit that was pierced.  NO, you probably cannot successfully weld the hole  --  but some might disagree.

Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi,



> I was using an ice pick to clear the chunk of ice in the left of the attached picture. I got to aggressive with it and pierced a hole in the silver tube behind the ice.



You just made an $$ mistake..."happy appliance shopping time"!

In my area it is against the law to mend/weld/repair a system leak....part(s) must be replaced.

jeff.


----------



## mskincaid (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks guys.  If I were able to mend the hole, I would have to replace the refrigerant correct?  Did it all leak out, or is there still some in there somewhere?


----------



## mskincaid (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks guys.  If I were able to mend the hole, I would have to replace the refrigerant correct?  Did it all leak out, or is there still some in there somewhere?


----------



## mskincaid (Aug 11, 2013)

And, follow up question, do I need to replace the whole fridge, or is there a way to just replace the part I broke?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 12, 2013)

Pay for a service call if you want a consultation  ...  but not from the manufacturer because they will always say BUY NEW.  

All your coolant is now in the ozone layer.  That portion of the system might be replaceable  ...  but get an opinion from a non-manufacturer repairman.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 12, 2013)

> If I were able to mend the hole, I would have to replace the refrigerant correct?



Yes.



> Did it all leak out



Yes.



> or is there still some in there somewhere?



Nope.

jeff.


----------



## Activeappliances (Sep 10, 2013)

If you had an extended manufacturer warranty; it would be easy to just have it replaced.


----------

